# Any good deals on tyres out there ?



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi All

Its that time i dread as need new rear tyres (pair) as my ones are barely legal and no grip.......

I am looking to get Pirelli P Zero Rosso N4 rated (Porsche) as these will match the front ones.

I currently have Mich Pilot Sports N4 on the rear.

Been looking about and kwikfit online are doing two for £372 fitted.

Anyone know of any places around Cardiff/Swansea area who can do me a deal ?

Cheers


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

have a look here bud i just orderd mine be four christmas and it worked out a lot cheaper.

http://www.tyre-shopper.co.uk/home.asp?gclid=CJeJ99q41J8CFUsA4wodXxKpcA

and you can sort out local to you.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

my mates the manager of harris bros swansea i can ask him if you like


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> my mates the manager of harris bros swansea i can ask him if you like


If you don't mind Pete would be great, no harm in asking, the quote i had above ifs from the Kwikfit site, just put details in, select Z rating.

Don't want to put budget on tbh, and would prefer N rated.

Cheers


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Have a look at camskills website


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

try these mate http://www.ears.co.uk/ they go great deals on tyres, i no they not local to you but u can just buy them from their and then go get them fitted local to u, should still be cheaper than most places, they also advertise on e-bay http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/Ears-Motorsport-01625-433773__W0QQ_armrsZ1


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

bilabonic said:


> If you don't mind Pete would be great, no harm in asking, the quote i had above ifs from the Kwikfit site, just put details in, select Z rating.
> 
> Don't want to put budget on tbh, and would prefer N rated.
> 
> Cheers


ok mate ill call him tomorrow with the spec you mentioned


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Camskill always seem good. Or mytyres, or blackcircles.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

and if you do go for an online buy - HI-Q on Penarth Road are very reasonable for fitting (unlike some places that charge around £20 per tyre!)


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

costco are offering 20% off their already good michelin prices atm i priced up 225/35/19's and they were a fiver dearer than blackcircles (cheapest internet) fitted price but bear in mind that price was before the 20% off so your looking 50 quid cheaper than BC in that sie now. only problem is that its only michelins  free fiting and nitrogen inflation


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

GlasgowRob said:


> costco are offering 20% off their already good michelin prices atm i priced up 225/35/19's and they were a fiver dearer than blackcircles (cheapest internet) fitted price but bear in mind that price was before the 20% off so your looking 50 quid cheaper than BC in that sie now. only problem is that its only michelins  free fiting and nitrogen inflation


Not got a Costco a/c and think that would cost £30 (year). Will ring them later, will they give me a quote without an a/c though ?

Cheers


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

Little update - Looking to get a set of Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymetric after reading up on Porsche/Boxster forums.

They came out on top in a which mag test beating Mich/Pirelli/Bridgestone etc.

Cheapest i found is £150 a tyre, supply only.

Supply only is fine as i will have them fitted when i have my alloys refurbed in spring.

Cheers


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah black circles and camskills - just had 4 falkens for one of mine from camskill, 18"s and came in at under £280 - not fitted though..


----------



## dave t (Feb 10, 2009)

Try http://www.sardisroadtyres.co.uk/ they are based in Pontypridd.

Rob the onwer will can either just sell you the tyres or fit them I got Falkens from there 215/40/18`s and they were £65 each fitted and balanced.

Of all the places I`ve tried I`ve not found anyone to match his prices.


----------

